# Pool maintenance cost



## Guest (Feb 24, 2013)

Hi all!

What is the cost to take care of a normal pool per month. Just approx.

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It depends on the type of pool and whether you need to add chlorine or you have a salt chlorinator, the pump size and whether you over-run the filtration as most are advised to do and whether like some you pour lots of unnecessary chemicals in.

In our case I estimate that during May to September it costs around €50 per month, the rest of the year about a quarter of that. The bulk of our cost being electricity.

Pete


----------



## kempo23 (Apr 27, 2012)

Would it be more cost effective to run the pump by solar energy? Or is this not feasible? I have noticed that some homes have heated pools, is this done through solar energy?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

kempo23 said:


> Would it be more cost effective to run the pump by solar energy? Or is this not feasible? I have noticed that some homes have heated pools, is this done through solar energy?


What I have read solar will prolong the season a lot. And ofc the pumps can be run by solar

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Pumps can certainly be run by solar energy providing you are willing to pay the capital cost of the panels, controllers and suitable pump. There are some that swear by these claiming they will get their money back in 5 years or so. They may well do but I notice that their calculations never include any maintenance costs.

Heating is a different matter entirely. You can construct a crude solar heating system that may give you a couple of extra degrees. Professional systems are pretty expensive to install and can be solar, gas fired or electric although I doubt anyone would contemplate electric in Cyprus. Running costs are high for these systems.

Pete


----------

